

G- (Chrome Extension removes Google+) - foysavas
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dgpdknjcnmdopmgoajdcphdlcgdfdpfp

======
foysavas
+1 it here if you find it useful:

[https://plus.google.com/105349419062025895238/posts/LwzR4aJV...](https://plus.google.com/105349419062025895238/posts/LwzR4aJVs3K?hl=en)

~~~
phillco
The irony.

------
benatkin
Here's my minimal version. It contains no JavaScript; it only uses the
manifest to inject CSS.

<https://github.com/benatkin/g-->
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/elkedplmbnnbofcldj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/elkedplmbnnbofcldjnejfhfngmfllai)

BlockPlus sounds neat too, but I don't mind the HTTP requests and I find
Google Plus no more distracting than my email. Right now I only need this for
when I'm searching for programming documentation online, and so I only have it
hiding the notification on www.google.com.

~~~
foysavas
Add in a few more subdomains to cover the other Google apps (docs and mail are
the most important ones to me) and I'll probably switch over to your plugin
instead (I mean who needs configuration options?). Also be sure to add
'all_frames' to 'content_scripts' or it won't work in Gmail.

~~~
benatkin
Feel free to copy my technique.

------
nikcub
exactly the same as my plugin from the other day:

[http://nikcub.appspot.com/blockplus-a-browser-extension-
to-b...](http://nikcub.appspot.com/blockplus-a-browser-extension-to-block-
google-notifications)

except mine only attaches itself to google.com requests, not every single tab
and page (not sure why they did that)

~~~
foysavas
There are a lot of Google TLDs ;-)

------
benatkin
It flickers. Is there anyway to inject CSS in the head of web pages with
chrome extensions before the body loads?

~~~
benatkin
I implemented a more minimal version of this extension that doesn't have the
flicker issue.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/elkedplmbnnbofcldj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/elkedplmbnnbofcldjnejfhfngmfllai)

------
inportb
That's actually a pretty good idea...

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It would be much nicer if google implemented it as an option, which should be
the default.

~~~
foysavas
Would have saved me time!

------
gil
This is the best extension name. Ever.

